# Broad Heads for Elk



## skelly (Jan 20, 2010)

Heading on my second elk hunt next week. I've purchased the Rage 2" Hyperdermic for my broad heads. My brother is using a fixed head. Any better suggestions?

Thanks,


----------



## chrigging (Aug 10, 2012)

Go with Rage and never look back!


----------



## skelly (Jan 20, 2010)

*Broad Heads*

That's plus one for me as my brother and i are disagreeing on which broad head to use....


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

Slick Trick standard 125g or fixed head of your choice, save the mechanical for white tail


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

If its guided make sure the outfitter will allow mechanicals. I would take along some fixed just in case.


----------



## Capt.Buzz (May 21, 2004)

I concur with BobbyO but otherwise you made the right choice with Rage.


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

Bow hunting is tough enough and I don't want to have something go wrong prior or during flight. With a fixed blade there is no question. Stay away from the shoulder regardless what you shoot.

I shoot a 100gr muzzy all day every day.


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

bobbyoshay said:


> If its guided make sure the outfitter will allow mechanicals. I would take along some fixed just in case.


I wonder why they don't allow mechanicals??


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

outtotrout09 said:


> I wonder why they don't allow mechanicals??


Because they don't work correctly 100% of the time. That's what I was told last year......or whenever it was when I went


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Let's see: $500 license; $500 gas; $1000 in new hunting clothes, equipment, arrows, new sight, release, bow quiver; goodness knows how many lost work hours thinking about the hunt $10,000; $500 new camping equipment, 10-14 days of your life, losing major points with your wife, etc.

Then using a broad head which has a chance, small, but a chance of failing on that 350 bull of a lifetime????

Fixed blade cut on contact all the way. Look at Ashby's report on penetration.

Zwickey/ muzzy Eichlers/ magnus etc. Never fail- they just cut and keep going.

IMHO

THE "LIKE TO DECREASE THE VARIABLES" JAMMER


----------



## Capt.Buzz (May 21, 2004)

All great choices and user preference and confidence is essential. Good- the Rage 2 blade has tremendous penetration and a 2" plus cutting diameter that may be the difference in a not so perfect shot. Bad- you must ensure your mechanical blades are set before shooting. When stalking elk, take a glance at the blades to make sure they have not kicked out. If you want to prevent failure due to your investment, bring a gun.


----------



## skelly (Jan 20, 2010)

*G5 - Montec CS*

Decided to go with the G5 Montec CS 100 gr. I've had a couple of pros say that they really like this head for bigger game, flies really straight and sharpest heads on the market.

Hopefully i'll provide an update on their performance within a week or so. Heading out on the next Tuesday to New Mexico.

THanks for all input.


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

skelly said:


> Decided to go with the G5 Montec CS 100 gr. I've had a couple of pros say that they really like this head for bigger game, flies really straight and sharpest heads on the market.
> 
> Hopefully i'll provide an update on their performance within a week or so. Heading out on the next Tuesday to New Mexico.
> 
> THanks for all input.


Good choice and they are bullet proof!!!! I read a post yesterday on FB and it made me laugh.

From Cody Robbins he was camera man from Jim Shockey and now has his own show. He puts down some large mule deer!!

" Our final attempt, my buddy Jeremi Skelton and I had the typical at 35 yards... When Jeremi drew his bow, his RAGE caught on a blade of grass and pulled his whole arrow off of his string. Full draw with an empty bow!!"


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

The standard answer to "which broadhead should i use" is this...

Use whatever broadhead you like as long as it is scary sharp. Shot placement is key. Period.

You could put a list of whatever broadhead has ever been made and you will have just as many criticisms as fans. They all work. They all break. Shoot enough and something will happen. If it hasnt happened yet you havent been shooting long enough.


----------



## Capt.Buzz (May 21, 2004)

Great choice Skelly! Enjoy your trip and may the harvest be with you.


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

skelly said:


> Decided to go with the G5 Montec CS 100 gr. I've had a couple of pros say that they really like this head for bigger game, flies really straight and sharpest heads on the market.
> 
> Hopefully i'll provide an update on their performance within a week or so. Heading out on the next Tuesday to New Mexico.
> 
> THanks for all input.


Winner right there as good or better than anything else out there. Just get a 1200 grit diamond hone and you can make them terrifying sharp in about 30 sec. each. Get some of the black practice heads and you can fine tune your bow to them if needed, mine didn't.


----------



## skelly (Jan 20, 2010)

Bob Keyes said:


> Winner right there as good or better than anything else out there. Just get a 1200 grit diamond hone and you can make them terrifying sharp in about 30 sec. each. Get some of the black practice heads and you can fine tune your bow to them if needed, mine didn't.


Bob: thanks for the information. Will do this for sure. I appreciate the comments.....

SKelly


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

sgrem said:


> The standard answer to "which broadhead should i use" is this...
> 
> Use whatever broadhead you like as long as it is scary sharp. Shot placement is key. Period.
> 
> You could put a list of whatever broadhead has ever been made and you will have just as many criticisms as fans. They all work. *Agre* Shoot enough and something will happen. If it hasnt happened yet you havent been shooting long enough.


sgrem, Agree with most of your post, but please show me that article that showed a zwickey or magnus or bear broad head or muzzy phantom failing.Can't say I have ever read one, and I've been in it since 1960.


----------

